

Startup events in Dublin, Ireland? - benjamin_l

I'm new to the scene, anybody knows of good events I could attend here? Thanks
======
MartinMoi
Hi Benjamin,

Next month will be the Dublin Web Summit (<http://www.dublinwebsummit.com/>),
it's going to be very interesting.

Also if you are looking for a hacker place, you can have a look at tog
(<http://www.tog.ie/>), I've never been there but it looks pretty good.

Let me know if you want more details :) Cheers

~~~
benjamin_l
Hi Martin,

Thanks for the answer :) The Web Summit looks pretty good indeed, I guess it's
worth the investment (early bird). How come there's not more happening? Other
capitals have a fairly active community, and Dublin is supposed to be among
the best places to start a company... There should be a huge community!

~~~
MartinMoi
Hey Benjamin,

I don't know why there is not more event happening... I also wanted to let you
know that there's a tech meet up tomorrow (wednesday evening). See
<http://paulfwalsh.com/dublin-meetup-on-september-28th/> if you want to join.
I'll be there :)

See you! Martin

~~~
benjamin_l
Damn, I just saw your post.. how was it? Btw, I got my ticket for DWS, looking
forward to it :)

~~~
MartinMoi
Finally I couldn't make it to that event but I went to
<http://groupspaces.com/WSJEurope/item/169398>.

Could you drop me your email at martin.moizard@gmail.com, it would be easier
to keep you posted when I hear about cool events :)

Thanks!

